# Worth County



## cpowel10 (Sep 10, 2008)

I didn't see a Worth county thread, so here goes.

Who all is hunting in Worth this year? Where yall hunting and   what is yalls plans for opening day?  I'm hunting about 8 or 9 miles north of Sylvester off hwy 33.

I'll be sitting right here in the afternoon....persimmons and peanuts.  I'm not sure about where I'll be in the morning yet.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 10, 2008)

Clint, quit poaching on your neihboors land. (LOL)

For, real though that looks pretty promissing, and I will be hunting about 10 more miles North of Clint in Warwick.


----------



## Judge (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll be right outside of Anderson City about 2 miles off Hwy 33 (south of Sylvester).  I went today and left stand in the woods.  I saw and fed some trophy Skeeters.  The mid afternoon shower had them out.


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sounds like we've got a good representation of the whole county.

Chase is on the North end, I'm close to the middle just above the L shape of the county, and Judge has the south end covered.

Let me know how yall do opening morning (chase, be expecting a phone call to come help me load one up )


----------



## Swamp Monkey (Sep 15, 2008)

*On the line*

I don't bow hunt so opening day is still a few weeks away for me. I live/hunt around the Acree area on 60 acres I own.


----------



## swampstalker (Sep 16, 2008)

I hunt a plantation out on spring flats road.


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 15, 2008)

I've had a good year so far.  I killed a good doe a week or two ago and got this video yesterday!


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 15, 2008)

the video won't embed for some reason, but here's a link to a thread containing the video!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=249758


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 4, 2008)

Any rut activity going on in Worth Co?  I'm going to be off Spring Flatts road for the remainder of the week and wondering which stand I should sit in tomorrow.


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 5, 2008)

UGAFlyFisher said:


> Any rut activity going on in Worth Co?  I'm going to be off Spring Flatts road for the remainder of the week and wondering which stand I should sit in tomorrow.



They're starting to rut.

I had two 6 pts come in to some scent I had out, and about 15 minutes later this guy and another buck got in a SERIOUS fight down in the bottom.  After they broke up, this guy came in grunting and wheezing.

I shot him a little after 9 am 11/03/08.

Speaking of spring flats rd, I've got a friend who killed a nice 10 pt down that way last week I believe.  He also killed a huge buck last year.  I think they took 3 bucks of that property last year that went over 130".


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 7, 2008)

They're really getting fired up this week.  I checked my cams and had these two shooters on it.  I also found a ton of scrapes and rubs today!

This 10 pt is similar to the one I killed, but I got this picture 3 days after I killed mine. Both my buck and this buck both have shorter G2s and longer G3s...but this buck has stronger brow tines.

Got a good 8pt too!


----------

